# what do you think of Eliana? spelling? middle names?



## serenas_song

What do you think of the name Eliana for our girl? I came across it just recently and absolutely love the meaning "God has answered" (plus I think its a beautiful name as well). Also like that we could use the nickname Ellie if we want, which I think is quite cute. What spelling do you like? Eliana, Elliana, Elianna, Ellianna? Any middle name suggestions? thank you! :flower:


----------



## Weebear

That's a lovely name, I like Elliana for the spelling, or maybe Eliana.


----------



## discoclare

Love it. I like the spelling Eliana, but probably only because it's the only speling I've come across before.


----------



## Sugarbaby

Love it and think the Eliana spelling is best. If it has 2 n's it looks like Ellie-Anna vs Ellie-Arna. Unless that's how you want it pronounced?!


----------



## luciforms

Eliana! I think that's the best spelling; clean, simple and pretty. I think with extra letters it tends to look a bit name smushy, like it's meant to be a mix of Ellie and Anna, rather than it's own name. 

Will be back soon with some middle name ideas.


----------



## luciforms

Some ideas:
Eliana Rachel
Eliana Charlotte
Eliana Juliet
Eliana Rose / Eliana Rosalind / Eliana Rosemary
Eliana Sophie
Eliana Caroline
Eliana Violet
Eliana Natalie
Eliana Brooke
Eliana Mackenzie
Eliana Josephine
Eliana Gabrielle
Eliana Jane
Eliana Ruby
Eliana Lillian
Eliana Megan
Eliana Ivy
Eliana Katherine
Eliana Lucy
Eliana Naomi
Eliana Victoria
Eliana Mary
Eliana Scarlett


----------



## Tigerlily01

I like Eliana, but people may mispronounce it as Elaina...so maybe Elianna? It's pretty though!


----------



## dragonneyes

I've seen it spelled Iliana!


----------



## serenas_song

thanks everyone! yeah, we would definitely want to pronounce it "el-ee-AH-nah". And my husband surprised me by suggesting Marie for a middle name (pretty much regardless of what her first name ends up being), which is my middle name! I thought that was pretty sweet!

Eliana Marie...hmmmmm... :)


----------



## bassdesire

That is my Hebrew name, Eliana... it does mean God has answered... LOVELY, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Eliana is my nieces name! her middle name is Rose! :)


----------



## bubblebath

the name is cute...i also agree with Elianna


----------



## serenas_song

I'm still absolutely loving this name...spelling Elliana "Ellie" Marie...but OH just "isn't sure." He's also not coming up with anything else. only 6 days till due date! its driving me crazy not having a name for our little girl!


----------



## Cinderella

Love Eliana too! (And have also seen it spelt Iliana.)

I like Eliana May, Eliana Grace, Eliana Eve, Eliana Rose... nice short middle names with only one syllable as Eliana has a fair few syllables on its own!


----------



## OliviaRae

I love it! Really pretty. I've been really into the name "Antoinette" for a middle name! 

Eliana Antoinette!
Eliana Maria is pretty!
Eliana Rose
Eliana Jade

Good luck!


----------



## and1makes3

It's very pretty. I like the spelling Elliana, especially if you want to call her Ellie for short.....


----------



## Kenzie_tank

Eliana is gorgous!


----------



## futurephotos

I LOVE this name and have been trying to convince DH about it if we have a girl, but he thinks it seems too "ethnic" GRR!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its very cute, i love names ending in ana lol

my friends cousin has a daughter eliana rae they call her ellie


----------



## PitaKat

Eliana Marie is lovely!


----------

